
9 People You Meet at Y Combinator (and what you can learn from them) - naish
http://foundread.com/2008/04/22/9-people-you-meet-at-y-combinator-and-what-you-can-learn-from-them/
======
johns
Wow, this was terrible. First off, he meant "9 Stereotypes I put people into
at Startup School." Second, he didn't include anything that you can learn from
them. If he was too good for the event, he shouldn't have gone. Space was at a
premium and someone else could have benefitted from being there in his place.

------
gruseom
Ugh. I wish somebody would come up with some sensible criticism because I
don't like being in the position of dismissing it all.

Edit: removed grumpy pre-coffee stuff.

------
edw519
Geez, I was at the same event and didn't meet any of these people.

Maybe I have no powers of observation whatsoever. OTOH, maybe OP should spend
more time noticing what's important than what's meaningless.

Honestly, this was one of the best lineups of speakers ever. In any forum. For
free. If OP prefers to cruise the rest of us, maybe he should just hit the bar
scene and give up his seat to someone who couldn't get in and really cared.

Spooged?

~~~
Xichekolas
Haha, well you met me and I am definitely number seven.

But I am ok with being number seven at the moment. I'm in no hurry to be some
'1337 1n51d3r' like this Larry Chiang guy. I mean, he spends so much time
stereotyping other people he doesn't even have time for grammar, or, you know,
forming a readable English sentence.

But numbered lists work as blog posts. Give the guy a break: he was just using
a formulaic way to say nothing... memorably. I'm sure he had to hurry up and
publish so he could go sign his term sheet from Sequoia.

~~~
edw519
You can't be number 7 - I saw you eating pizza.

I think you just came up with number 10 - the 1337 1n51d3r.

I'm really kinda surprised by the whining that came out of SUS; there wasn't
much, but if it's > 0, something's wrong.

It's like getting a gift and then complaining about it. Come to think of it,
that's exactly what it is.

------
wave
The article doesn't contain about what you can learn from them. I don't know
if I like the name calling.

------
mattmaroon
I missed the group of Ohioans. Bummer.

